# Prescription Charges?



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello All

We have just moved here and are looking at taking out private health insurance. We are not full residents yet and not fiscally resident as yet therefore we are not involved in the state health system. The insurance we are considering taking out does not cover prescription charges and we were wondering how this would work if we have to go to the doctor and get a prescription for antibiotics (as an example). Do we pay a full flat rate fee for the prescription (i.e. €10 per item on prescription) or do we have to pay the full price for the medication whatever it may be?

As always your help is appreciated!

Casey


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hello All
> 
> We have just moved here and are looking at taking out private health insurance. We are not full residents yet and not fiscally resident as yet therefore we are not involved in the state health system. The insurance we are considering taking out does not cover prescription charges and we were wondering how this would work if we have to go to the doctor and get a prescription for antibiotics (as an example). Do we pay a full flat rate fee for the prescription (i.e. €10 per item on prescription) or do we have to pay the full price for the medication whatever it may be?
> 
> ...



in my experience you pay the full price for the medication if you have private healthcare - you get a 'private prescription' which is no more than a piece of paper with the medication written on it signed & stamped by the doctor


with state healthcare there is no 'flat fee' either - you pay a % of the medication cost, depending upon your circumstances - I pay 40%, I believe pensioners pay 10%


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I can confirm, pensioners do pay 10% cost of the med. on state system, I get most of my medications this way as a Uk pensioner. Also full cost of medication in the private system,which I use sometimes for specialist treatment, however even at full cost, the medications tend to be cheaper in Spain, than they would be In UK at full cost.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I can confirm, pensioners do pay 10% cost of the med. on state system, I get most of my medications this way as a Uk pensioner. Also full cost of medication in the private system,which I use sometimes for specialist treatment, however even at full cost, the medications tend to be cheaper in Spain, than they would be In UK at full cost.


most things are - but before we got my dad registered I had to pay something like 80€ for an asthma inhaler


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> most things are - but before we got my dad registered I had to pay something like 80€ for an asthma inhaler


I know what you mean about the cost of some inhalers, I have Seratide 250,(purple inh.), it often has to be ordered as it is not prescribed much here, the cost of that was enormous when I used to pay for it all!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I know what you mean about the cost of some inhalers, I have Seratide 250,(purple inh.), it often has to be ordered as it is not prescribed much here, the cost of that was enormous when I used to pay for it all!


that was the one!!

thank goodness that once he was registered we were able to claim it back!


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that was the one!!
> 
> thank goodness that once he was registered we were able to claim it back!


Sounds like we will be paying higher prices


----------

